# Longtrac 680 manuals



## massey360 (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm looking for owner/operator and service manuals for a Longtrac 680DTC tractor. I haven't been able to find anything online from eBay or any of the tractor related sites. Got one to sell or got any ideas where I might find them?


----------



## Colleen Jordan (Aug 24, 2019)

massey360 said:


> I'm looking for owner/operator and service manuals for a Longtrac 680DTC tractor. I haven't been able to find anything online from eBay or any of the tractor related sites. Got one to sell or got any ideas where I might find them?


Did you ever find that tractor manua . I am looking for one now too and just as you stated. Can't find it anywhere


----------

